# Rock Island 1911 9mm



## wpshooter

Any thoughts on this gun ? Is this worth the $429 price ?

Thanks.

http://www.jgsales.com/product_info...new/manufacturers_id/116/products_id/4294?SID


----------



## falchunt

I think the price asked is _fair_


----------



## Bisley

For not very much more money, you could have a CZ-75B, in a similar, but more modern type pistol. I love the 1911 platform in .45ACP, and the RIA is a decent gun, but the CZ-75 and all of its variants, is a superb 9mm, can be used as double or single action, holds up to 16 rounds, and shoots 2" groups at 25 yards, right out of the box.

I gave $460 for mine, about 2-3 years ago. They are a little higher now, but they are probably worth it.


----------



## wpshooter

Bisley said:


> For not very much more money, you could have a CZ-75B, in a similar, but more modern type pistol. I love the 1911 platform in .45ACP, and the RIA is a decent gun, but the CZ-75 and all of its variants, is a superb 9mm, can be used as double or single action, holds up to 16 rounds, and shoots 2" groups at 25 yards, right out of the box.
> 
> I gave $460 for mine, about 2-3 years ago. They are a little higher now, but they are probably worth it.


Don't the CZ guns have a NON-1911 styled trigger, i.e. one that you have to move into another zip code before the gun will fire ?

If so, I don't know how you could compare that to any 1911 styled tigger system.

But thanks for your response.


----------



## Bisley

wpshooter said:


> Don't the CZ guns have a NON-1911 styled trigger, i.e. one that you have to move into another zip code before the gun will fire ?
> 
> If so, I don't know how you could compare that to any 1911 styled tigger system.
> 
> But thanks for your response.


I wasn't comparing the triggers.

The similarities are that they are roughly the same size, have exposed hammers, and both can be carried cocked and locked. The 'more modern' design I was referring to includes the DA trigger, which enables you to carry a round in the chamber, with the hammer down on it...meaning you do not _have_ to carry cocked and locked if you happen not to like that carry mode. The long trigger pull is an advantage, in this case, because it lets you fire in double-action mode. If you don't like it, simply carry it cocked and locked, exactly as you would properly carry a 1911 style pistol, and you are in single action mode - no different than with a 1911.


----------



## wpshooter

wpshooter said:


> Any thoughts on this gun ? Is this worth the $429 price ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.jgsales.com/product_info...new/manufacturers_id/116/products_id/4294?SID


Hmmmmmmmm, this pistol showed up on the attached link yesterday, but today, it is nowhere to be found on that site.

Wonder if that means that they don't have them any more ?

If that were the case, looks like they might just say that, instead of just completely deleting any reference to that particular pistol.


----------



## nightal

wpshooter said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, this pistol showed up on the attached link yesterday, but today, it is nowhere to be found on that site.
> 
> Wonder if that means that they don't have them any more ?
> 
> If that were the case, looks like they might just say that, instead of just completely deleting any reference to that particular pistol.


CenterFireSystems had them last week for $379.00 watch Gunbroker, Bellshire sells lots of RIA pistols at good prices, they make a Tac. model 9mm that is the one I would buy if I wanted a 9mm.not telling you what to buy, just letting you know whats out there.


----------



## wpshooter

nightal said:


> CenterFireSystems had them last week for $379.00 watch Gunbroker, Bellshire sells lots of RIA pistols at good prices, they make a Tac. model 9mm that is the one I would buy if I wanted a 9mm.not telling you what to buy, just letting you know whats out there.


Who is it that makes this Tac. model ? Is that the Bellshire that you mentioned or are you saying that this is a RIA model of the *9mm* ?

Thanks.


----------



## nightal

wpshooter said:


> Who is it that makes this Tac. model ? Is that the Bellshire that you mentioned or are you saying that this is a RIA model of the *9mm* ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, 9mm RIA TAC.1911,+GI 9mm 1911 platform. GUINBROKER has them listed Bellshire is the seller, I read today that Centerfire systems has them again, also you may have to call them though they were not on their web page yet when iI talked to them last week. I called them last week they were out of the Tac and had only one GI left, they are popping up all over the USA now .Call now, they don't last long.


----------



## wpshooter

nightal said:


> Yes, 9mm RIA TAC.1911,+GI 9mm 1911 platform. GUINBROKER has them listed Bellshire is the seller, I read today that Centerfire systems has them again, also you may have to call them though they were not on their web page yet when iI talked to them last week. I called them last week they were out of the Tac and had only one GI left, they are popping up all over the USA now .Call now, they don't last long.


In looking on gunbroker, I see numerous 45 caliber tacticals but I am not seeing any 9mm RIA tac.

Can you tell me exactly what search parameters you are using to find those ?

Thanks.


----------



## nightal

wpshooter said:


> In looking on gunbroker, I see numerous 45 caliber tacticals but I am not seeing any 9mm RIA tac.
> 
> Can you tell me exactly what search parameters you are using to find those ?
> 
> Thanks.


 Now I can't find it . call Center Fire Systems it's not on their web page but I read today the have them in stock again.


----------



## wpshooter

Does this tactical model of the 9mm RIA come standard with fully adjustable rear sights ?

Thanks.


----------



## nightal

wpshooter said:


> Does this tactical model of the 9mm RIA come standard with fully adjustable rear sights ?
> 
> Thanks.


 I don't know , I would think it would be like the .45 1911,Novak style fixed sights.


----------



## Freedom1911

Bisley said:


> For not very much more money, you could have a CZ-75B, in a similar, but more modern type pistol. I love the 1911 platform in .45ACP, and the RIA is a decent gun, but the CZ-75 and all of its variants, is a superb 9mm, can be used as double or single action, holds up to 16 rounds, and shoots 2" groups at 25 yards, right out of the box.
> 
> I gave $460 for mine, about 2-3 years ago. They are a little higher now, but they are probably worth it.


Never owned a CZ but have heard nothing but good about them.
For about 60.00 less you can get the Bersa Thunder High Capacity Pro in 9mm with 17 in the mag and 1 in the pipe for 18 total. Life time warranty to original owner.

Would love to shoot a CZ but the range I go to only sells them, CZs are not on the rental side of the store.


----------



## nightal

wpshooter, did you find the 9mm at Centerfire on Fri.?


----------



## wpshooter

nightal said:


> wpshooter, did you find the 9mm at Centerfire on Fri.?


No. I called them. They said they only had 1 and it had been sold.

Could not really tell me when they might be getting any more.

Thanks.


----------



## poncaguy

wpshooter said:


> Any thoughts on this gun ? Is this worth the $429 price ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.jgsales.com/product_info...new/manufacturers_id/116/products_id/4294?SID


I have 2 , RIA 38 Super and just got a 45 Tactical. Very good 1911's for the price. Usually need ramp work to feed hollowpoints, but otherwiser, accurate and reliable.............


----------



## nightal

wpshooter did you ever find the RIA 9mm? Sarco Inc has them now.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

When you get the RIA replace the recoil & FP springs with Wolff springs, replace FP for something of better quality, then shot the snot out of the gun. That are accurate and will do their part if you do your part, I've had three and only problem is no 10 mm offered. If a 10 mm or 10mm short (aka 40 cal) I would have two, a full sized and officer models.


----------

